# Siemens PV5133 Motor Encoder



## _Basser_ (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm working on drive for a Siemens Ford PV5133 motor. The motor includes a two hall effect encoder. Does anyone have a pinout schematic or color coding for the harness? I presume the leads are ground, Vss, hall#1, hall#2. The hall effect likely pull the corresponding lead to ground.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

_Basser_ said:


> I'm working on drive for a Siemens Ford PV5133 motor. The motor includes a two hall effect encoder. Does anyone have a pinout schematic or color coding for the harness? I presume the leads are ground, Vss, hall#1, hall#2. The hall effect likely pull the corresponding lead to ground.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


Hi Basser,

Got this from a 5135 motor. Hope that helps. Do you know how to convert the 5V encoder input/output to 12V? I heard there are conversion devices.

Edit...do you know pulse count, ppr?

Regards,

major


----------



## _Basser_ (Sep 3, 2009)

I have determined the color coding of the wires for the Siemens Ford motor.

GREEN is +5V
BROWN is ground
WHITE is sensor#1
YELLOW is sensor#2

The hall effect sensors pull the corresponding sensor wire to ground as gear tooth passes.

I took a breadboard, two LEDs, two 330ohm resistors and have a simple circuit that turns the LEDs on&off as the rotor is turned.

The waveform is a square tooth wave and not a SIN & COS wave that might be expected.

I will post some pictures in the next few days if anyone is interested.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

_Basser_ said:


> I have determined the color coding of the wires for the Siemens Ford motor.


Hey Basser,

Check out this. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=126043&postcount=1 

The third pdf has the pinouts and colors.

Did you determine the pulse count?

major


----------



## _Basser_ (Sep 3, 2009)

The encoder wheel has 64 teeth on it. Below is the output of one hall effect sensor on my oscilloscope and the two LEDs blinking as the shaft is rotated.


----------



## ellweber (Jun 3, 2009)

_Basser_ said:


> The encoder wheel has 64 teeth on it. Below is the output of one hall effect sensor on my oscilloscope and the two LEDs blinking as the shaft is rotated.
> View attachment 4314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315


I built the attached circuit to interface the Siemens motor to an old UMOC440 Solectria inverter. Also, I think the motor's temperature sensor is a Philips KTY84 series or very similar. Conveniently this is much like what the Solectria inverter expects to see.

Lynn


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

_Basser_ said:


> The encoder wheel has 64 teeth on it. Below is the output of one hall effect sensor on my oscilloscope and the two LEDs blinking as the shaft is rotated.
> View attachment 4314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315


Hi,

As I see, you did already some work on this. If you need more details on the Siemens 1PV513X motors please contact HEC (www.hec-drives.com).

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## lekto86 (Nov 15, 2010)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------

